# MY NEW RENEGADE!!! lots of stuff to come!



## DownSouthBrute

got my pipe, rack, pcv, and flares to put on it here in a couple days! loving it so far!


----------



## filthyredneck

Looking good so far. Are you running a 2" lift or stock with those OL2s?

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DownSouthBrute

Stock right now... Don't really know what to do on the lift.. I want to put a 2 inch on it but don't really know the best route to go as far as breaking axles and stuff..


----------



## filthyredneck

Same exact boat as I'm in with the new 800 I bought a few weeks ago. I'm waiting to see what the S-ATV 4" turns out like

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DownSouthBrute

I get nervous about those big lifts man.. I was going to buy a 2010 800 with a 6 inch catvos and it had very low hours on it, but I called catvos and talked to them about the lift and they basically told me that it was for jus show and deep mud and water that all my fun and wheelies an stuff was out of the picture and he said that I couldn't run over like 35 or 40 bc it would separate the boots bc of them getting too hot! So idk what to do.. The renegades look so much better with a lift on them tho.. I still want to be able to play and stuff too ya know..


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I feel ya....I'm on my 3rd big setup on my brute so I understand perfectly lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DownSouthBrute

Lol.. So it does take away from ya fun then huh?!?!? Hey do u know who I could talk to about some 800 plastics fitting the 1000... I want a different color other than yellow?!?!??


----------



## filthyredneck

Man my 6" catvos was hard on rear boots at high speeds, I treated the 4" catvos like I was on a stock bike with no probs, the 7" that I have now is a work in progress that got put on the back burner, but I got a buddy with a similar setup that has zero issues from it. I'm a mud/water rider 90% of the time so for me the big lifts are even more fun because I can go where nobody else can follow. But on the same hand, I love the speed and maneuverability of gade compared to my big brute, it just won't follow the brute is the prob. If what S-ATV is trying to do works with that 4"then I think it'll be perfect for trail and mud riding alike. 
As far as the fitment of plastics, theres a couple real sharp canam guys over on XMM, and you may find something on the canam forum as well.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DownSouthBrute

Ok buddy thanks a lot!


----------



## filthyredneck

No prob man, I can sit here and lie to ya about 4wheeler stuff all night long lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

what what!! very nice!! We gonna turn into a brute/can-am forum! :rockn:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Looks great man!


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> what what!! very nice!! We gonna turn into a brute/can-am forum! :rockn:


We r workin on it fo sho! I know of at least 6 Canned Hams that have joined the family this year.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## fstang24

Looks good man


----------



## Keith J

I was told all of the plastics switched back and forth.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Sick Renegade! Welcome to the Canned Ham family!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya

Beautiful Gade man!


----------



## DownSouthBrute

Thanks fellas... Got pics of new exhaust and snorkels I want to post but don't know how to do it on this I phone.. Any suggestions?


----------



## mossyoak54

If your using tapatalk, go under advanced options, which is right above your text box and click photo album. Click upload to forum and whala. I usually write something with it as mine doesnt like to post withougt words with it i dunno why


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Looks good man!


----------



## The Gent

Looks sweet man, love the renegades.


----------



## youngDUMP

Polaris425 said:


> what what!! very nice!! We gonna turn into a brute/can-am forum! :rockn:


:goodnews:

Sweet gade man. I like it. How do the outlaw 2's fit with the stock setup and what setting do you have your shocks at? Do you have any problems spinning them or rubbing anywhere??


----------



## austinlord13

I don't know what it is, but Renegades are absolutely beautiful with Outlaws on them. Your's is outstanding! Maybe someday I'll have one :dunno:


----------



## Mr.renegade

are those 29.5 outlaw 2's? Sick lookin gade by the way!! if your still wondering about the lift, i have a 2 inch highlifter lift and i absoloutely love it. And i can raise a very generous amount of hell on the trails and racing people lol!:rockn:


----------



## brute34

Hey I was wondering what you had to do to clear them ol2s, are u running spacers? Thanks


----------

